# Had to go to Greggs



## Mark Parrott (Oct 8, 2016)

Was out having a nose round some charity shops today & realised I forgot to have any breakfast!  I was starving so popped into Greggs & got a Mexican chicken seeded sub roll.  Could've had a salad, but it's not salad weather at the mo.  Anyway, tested BG 2 hrs after & was 7.1.  Quite passable, though don't know what I was before as I left my meter at home.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm afraid that, even now, I wouldn't be able to leave without having bought two steak bakes.. Slobber, drool!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 8, 2016)

"Cover your sins with insulin" is what I'm having engraved on my tombstone, Northerner.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 8, 2016)

Greggs oh yummm


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2016)

Greggs sausage rolls.

There is, simply, no further comment needed.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 8, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Greggs sausage rolls.
> 
> There is, simply, no further comment needed.


Ahem... two Greggs sausage rolls.

One for me and one for Ron.

Late*r on *


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 9, 2016)

There is a Greggs near our local Odeon, so we would pop in there for some grub to take in to the film....mmmmm....sadly those Greggy days are past


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2016)

I want you to know that I regularly walk PAST Greggs - when it's open I mean!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 9, 2016)

Sadly and luckily for me my nearest Greggs is miles away


----------



## grovesy (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't think I have ever been in a Gregg's!


----------

